# Public questions



## jdmills (May 28, 2003)

It seems the public nature of this type of inquiry would only hurt the person that is the subject of the question if the person fails to respond.  If I publically question the legitimacy of your credentials, and you respond with dates and instructors, along with copies of certificates earned and email contacts to verify the entire thing (I'm being a bit extreme here to make the point) then it is me that ends up looking stupid in public, not you.  However if your response is circular logic, unsubstantiated statements, offense that I would dare question a master or your ability, or a personal attack on my intelligence, then readers can infer what they wish.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 28, 2003)

I think any intellegent person will reconize that training is only another comodity, and as such, we have every right to ensure teh quality of it.  A legitimate instructor will not be offended by the questions, nor will someone just reading infer you are a jerk.

Provided the questions are asked in a respectful and polite manner.

My instructor is more than happy to discuss his lineage and influences.  

I'd post up the questions, let them answer, or not.  If they do, you and others have the info you need to decide if what you want from the arts can be found with this instructor.  If they do not, then, depending on how they do not, you can conclude as you will.  Then, you and others can make an informed decision.

:asian:


----------

